# Anterless



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I just got back from a succesful anterless shoot Saturday. We have McCornick tags and had permission from a couple of the rancher/farmers there to hunt their fields. We saw lots of deer on private property we didn't have permission to hunt but I did connect on one about 8:30. It was getting warm fast so we spent the next couple hours taking care of the meat and into a freezer.

After lunch and a short nap we went back out and my son took one traveling between two corn fields. First time for him using blk pwd, and his 4 yr old son was with him and very excited! I had to keep making him move back while his dad was using a knife. The little guy wanted to see all the carnage. He did say something stunk while we were busy but he probably thought that was just his dad. By then the temperature was over 95 degrees so we put the meat on ice and headed home. Looking forward to cornfed backstrap venison! Just right for a Labor Day barbecue! :wink: 

We saw and talked to the farmer and he was excited we had taken two deer from his fields. We'll go back in a couple weeks and try for a couple more.

I'm not sure I like using a 1X scope on the gun, I think I'll take it off and just use open sites next time.

I've never seen so many ticks on a deer as were on these two.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Doe meat is alot better than no meat.
Good Going.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Doc said:


> I'm not sure I like using a 1X scope on the gun, I think I'll take it off and just use open sites next time.


What type of scope do you have mounted up "Doc"?

I've been hunting with a Hawkin's for 20+ years and I'm finding it getting harder to focus on the rear sight and then keeping the target in focus. So this year I'm crossing to the dark side, going a little more modern.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Traditions .50 cal that I bought a few years ago for $85 and this year used a 1x20 sightron that I bought from Optics planet (cost more than the gun did). No matter if open sights or the scope, things just ain't as easy with older eyes.


How hard will it be to put optics on a Hawkins?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Doc said:


> I have a Traditions .50 cal that I bought a few years ago for $85 and this year used a 1x20 sightron that I bought from Optics planet (cost more than the gun did). No matter if open sights or the scope, things just ain't as easy with older eyes.
> 
> How hard will it be to put optics on a Hawkins?


Oh "Doc", I could never do that to my Hawkins.

It was as good of an excuse as I could think of to buy another gun. 

I picked up the CVA Opitma Elite with the dual barrels. One barrel a .50 cal muzzeloader and the other a 30.06. I think I'm going to try a "Eagle Eye" 1x32. Little bit more field of view then some of the other makes that I've seen.

I can handle gaining a few pounds and walking a little slower up the mountain, but I'm really not liking the changes to my eyes.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Whew, there for a minute I wondered if it really was the eyes going. :?

I had a nice fat doe picked out using my binocs, pulled up and was ready to close the deal then several of the deer with her started milling around and a couple little bucks with them. I had to drop my gun down and use the binocs again to make sure which one I could shoot. Years ago that just wouldn't have needed to happen.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Doc said:


> Whew, there for a minute I wondered if it really was the eyes going. :?
> 
> I had a nice fat doe picked out using my binocs, pulled up and was ready to close the deal then several of the deer with her started milling around and a couple little bucks with them. I had to drop my gun down and use the binocs again to make sure which one I could shoot. Years ago that just wouldn't have needed to happen.


And here I thought I was the only one with that problem. 

I missed an elk last year doing the binoc shuffle. I would look, find the one I wanted, put the binocs down. They would move, I would move, put the gun down, and put the binocs up. Then it would start all over. I finally shot and missed. He stood there and watched me reload, drop my cap in the snow and just about rip my pocket off trying to get another out. Then he laughed and gave me the one hoof and slipped away.

I love the muzz hunt.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I had the same problem with sights on my ML back several years ago when I started. I found that using a peep sight on the back and the bead on the front eliminated that problem with the focusing of three objects. At that point it is just like using a scope, without the magnification and lightgathering of course. 

I couldn't bring myself to putting a scope on a "traditional' style rifle. That said, when I first bought my Knight Wolverine I had a nice Burris 1x on it. Came off the next spring as I couldn't get used to it. The crosshairs cover too much of the target at 100 yards. I installed a peep sight on it as well and my groups are now amazing. I have killed two deer with it having a peep and then 6 deer on my old TC with a peep. Scope idea was nice, but I sure suffered with the accuracy due to placement each time. I do much better with a peep and a 6 o'clock hold on the target.

Good luck and remember as was told in the great movie the Patriot- "Aim small, miss small".

FH


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Have any of you put fiber optic sights like an Optima has on your Hawkin?

Can you post a link to your peep sight?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Gumbo,

Here is the link for the peep I have on my Hawken. I hope it helps you!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------

